# Light on a basketball court



## Sararose (Nov 3, 2016)

Does anyone know of a type of light, $50 or less that will show up on a basketball court floor that is not a laser?


----------



## FRITZHID (Nov 4, 2016)

In a dark or fully lit/daytime b-ball court?


----------

